# Christmas Cards...do you make them? 1 for you!



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Every year, I go through many digital photos to choose one. I then have usually about 75 printed into 4 X 6 prints. I then use either a photo safe glue stick or double sided tape to affix them on card stock (simple folded card). 

Here is one for you:










Please share if you make your own cards and post a pic here!


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Mine are all individually made for the recipient, some photos, most are multimedia and ALL are sent out already  So I'm afraid I can't add to your list here, but I can appreciate your card  Nicely done, very pretty.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Thank you, glad you liked it 

I used to do Calligraphy on the cards and also the envelopes. That is when I was single and had a lot more time?! Now, just make a simple card with one of my pics, and write Merry Christmas & Happy New Year inside each one. Then, I add a Christmas Letter. This year will be one that more or less snapshots our lives (leaving out the major challenges we have faced and are still facing). More or less concentrating on appreciating our lifestyle & every possible blessing! I can think of one right now. While sitting at my computer, I am in my home office. There is a little wood stove (here when we bought the place) burning away...heating my office quite well  In the living room, we have DH's custom wood stove, also burning away. That reminds me, time to toss in another piece of firewood! It was 16 degrees this morning and now 23 degrees. The warmest it got today was 34 (surprising as it has been in the teens most of the week).


----------



## Countrystyle (Aug 24, 2003)

I use works word processor to do a family calendar each year and a few cards. I use family pictures too. Saves the step of having to glue or stick to the card stock. 
I liked doing the calligraphy too before time and arthritis got me haha. 
Lori, the card is beautiful. We have been blessed this year too and try to concentrate on those. So many more have had it a lot worse this year. I love Christmas letters too but I never write one. Just like getting them. 
Ann, you make them and have them already mailed?! Kudos!


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Since I wear out my digital cameras (work & fun), I usually go through one of them per year. I get Costco FREE prints every time I get a new camera. Since I had a few coupons I hadn't used, plenty of card stock... Hence the photos & me making them that way. Most of my family & friends save the cards & were real disappointed when I once printed them (guess they are spoiled now). I made 25 yesterday & have about 50 to go. I'll still get them out by Monday, the most local by Tuesday. I still have a box of over 100 cards I made (all kinds of different pictures). I keep them on hand for use for any occasions.

Countrystyle- Thanks & yes, it has been hard for so many I know this year. As it ends, we have also had to met all kinds of financial challenges. Being thankful, working hard, and surviving! Yes, always others who have it worse... Sorry to hear about your arthritis and so glad you have found ways to work around it. So you have something you can post?

I use Publisher to make brochures & business cards. I haven't done any calendars, yet, but great idea:clap:


----------



## Countrystyle (Aug 24, 2003)

No cards to show but here's a scan of this past June's calendar page to give you an idea. 







That's one of our pastures and one of my lilies in the top.








I add everyone's birthdays and a picture of them in that date and other little tidbits and holidays. The shaded days are my dh's work schedule so they all know what weekends he's home. I keep a blank copy of the "table" so I don't have to re-do that part each time. Don't laugh, I'm self taught on this comp. lol 

I try to do a different "theme" each year. 09 no one wanted to give me any ideas so it was pictures of our place. Last year was family and favorite foods.

They are printed on card stock (8.5 x 11)(I put ours on photo paper this year)
We punch the holes and put clips in them. We made 14 of them last year I think it was. Cost abt $10 a piece for paper, ink and clips....

Lori, I've been to your website. I bet you do wear out cameras with all the beautiful pictures to take! I think sending the prints is a better idea.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Countrystyle- LOVE IT! A bit late for me to do a calendar, but that is a real must for the next Christmas. When I thought about my cards this year, I figured why not use the coupon, the card stock I already had, and even have the stamps. It was more frugal to use envelopes I already had & have a few different sizes. So, I cut the pictures the right size & then affix them to the card stock. So far, have made 35 cards, so that is 50% done. My goal is to have all 70 done by tomorrow & a Christmas letter to include. 

Glad you saw the website & enjoyed the pics. I've had quite a few people look at DH's work pages and not even look at the Photography section. That only represents a small % of the pictures I take (I have thousands from all sorts of camping trips, hiking, motorcycling to out of the way places, local places, our critters, etc...). 

Thank you for posting your Calendar Pg & I imagine others will be motivated by it, too!


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

That's a very beautiful photograph. Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to everyone.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

Hey! beautiful pic!!! tell me where you took it since I know where you live 

I like to make cards to, I'll be back and post when I get some made up. Usually it's some sort of rubber stampy collagely thing with chunks of old cards I receive.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

That shot was taken December, 2008, in Seabeck WA, off of NW Seaview Drive (private road section). 

Cool, wanna see 'em Wyldthang!


----------



## CamM (Dec 6, 2008)

Usually I make present-specific cards. Always good fun. This year I'm writing, though not a card, a story based on Picasso paintings for my sister's kid.


----------



## pen (Mar 2, 2005)

beautiful card!! wow, love all the pictures on your web site too. My husband takes ALOT of pictures too,
And looking at the calendar makes me want to make one too. What is the easiest program,you guys have such neat projects!! penny


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Pen- Thank you! Since I haven't used any programs to make calendars, yet, probably good to send a PM to Countrystyle. That reminds me... I should too!


----------



## Countrystyle (Aug 24, 2003)

The program I use for making the calendars came with our first computer. It's Microsoft Works. I think it is similar to Word but don't know really. I use the Word Processing part of it. If you'd like more info send me a pm.


----------

